# Red paint lacquer peel



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Noticed a few weeks ago on the wife's red 53 reg TT roadster micro blistering and penny sized blisters appearing in the lacquer in various places. Pressure washing the bonnet one day and a foot square sheet of lacquer peeled off leaving Matt red paint underneath.
The car was a lovely looking thing which drove like a dream with just 58k on the clock but we reluctantly decided to sell before an expensive respray was needed. A great pity as the car was a gem. I patched the bonnet lacquer up and part exed it for a 14 reg TT roadster in dark blue this time!!
Has anyone else had this and is it mainly on red??


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yep. 54 plate seat leon cupra r had lacquer peel. 

Now my partners 2011 ford fiesta has got lacquer peel on the rear spoiler.
Both red cars.

I love red cars but will think twice about buying a red car from any manufacturer.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Mmmmmm, I have a mint 10 reg Boxster S , colour is- guess what?- guards red.
Will be keeping a careful eye on that one!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

My sister had the exact same thing on the same car. Ended up needing a respray as the blisters were only the tip of the iceberg. Basically the lacquer had separated from the paint and was just sitting on top in a big sheet that swiftly came off once it was hit with an airline or pressure washer.


----------

